# Control de apagado, encendido y temperatura para hornilla eléctrica.



## El Comy (Oct 13, 2021)

Saludos para todos…

Acudo a ustedes para ver si me ayudan a crear un circuito eléctrico capaz de controlar el encendido de las dos resistencias de esta hornilla lo que a la vez sería el control de temperatura puesto que podría trabajar cada una independientemente o ambas al mismo tiempo (máxima potencia). 

El hecho es que estoy cansado de ponerle espigas para el tomacorriente a la hornilla y siempre se quema. Tengo algunos relé y quisiera saber si con ellos podríamos diseñar un circuito que permita el trabajo de la cocina, encendido y apagado, cambio de temperatura y se me ocurre (si fuera posible) un control de tiempo para apagarla, jajajajaaa. Tal vez estoy pretendiendo mucho…
El botón mecánico que controlaba la temperatura no funciona.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Acudo a ustedes para ver si me ayudan a crear un circuito eléctrico capaz de controlar el encendido de las dos resistencias de esta hornilla lo que a la vez sería el control de temperatura puesto que podría trabajar cada una independientemente o ambas al mismo tiempo (máxima potencia).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272806
> ...


Comienza con el diseño y luego vemos de mejorarlo, completarlo, implementarlo, terminarlo


----------



## El Comy (Oct 13, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Comienza con el diseño y luego vemos de mejorarlo, completarlo, implementarlo, terminarlo


Saludos hermano y gracias por responder…

La idea sería algo como esto, recuerde que no soy electrónico solo un informático apasionado por este mundo, jajajajaa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> La idea sería algo como esto, recuerde que no soy electrónico solo un informático apasionado por este mundo, jajajajaa


Ese esquema parece muy razonable solo para encendido y apagado de una o ambas hornillas....pero no controla la temperatura de nada, solo le más dá mas o menos calor a lo que sea que estés calentando...pero la temperatura que conseguirás dependerá del tamaño de la olla y de lo que tenga adentro.
Además, así como está conectado solo puedes encender R2 si R1 está encendido...


----------



## mcrven (Oct 13, 2021)

Según indicas, se quema (Más bien achicharra) la espiga (Tomacorriente) con la cual conectas la cocinilla a la red. Es un suceso clásico y archiconocido debido a la mala calidad de las espigas (Principalmente de fabricación china, corena, Tiwan-Hongkong-Kungfu... como decía un amigo) que traen esos equipos o que se adquieren en los comercios del ramo, para sustituir a las originales.
Te sugiero que trates de conseguir espigas con contactos de "LATÓN" (Llamado equivocadamente BRONCE), la cual es una aleación de Cobre + Bronce. Que además deben tener un calibre superior a 1/16" ( 1,8 mm ) y verás que un 80% de esta problemática quedará resuelta.
De otra forma, seguirán quemandose las ESPIGAS de la toma, porque es allí donde está el problema principal.
Puedes comprobar este hecho conectando la cocina "ENCENDIDA" a la toma y verás el chispazo que te va a largar. Cada vez que la conectes habrán chispazos que se acumularán en las espigas, que se convertirán en material resistivo y comenzarán a calentar, hasta achicharrarse.

El circuito que planteas es de realización perfectamente posible y hasta el transformador y rectificador puede que sobren. Los Relays vienen para corriente alterna y tensión de red: 110VAC, 220VAC y otros.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 13, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese esquema parece muy razonable solo para encendido y apagado de una o ambas hornillas....pero no controla la temperatura de nada, solo le más mas o menos calor a lo que sea que estés calentando...pero la temperatura que conseguirás dependerá del tamaño de la olla y de lo que tenga adentro.
> Además, así como está conectado solo puedes encender R2 si R1 está encendido...


El control de temperatura al que me refiero es proporcionado por el trabajo de cada resistencia, la interior trabajando sola tiene una temperatura mayora a la que brinda la exterior trabajando sola ahora bien las dos juntas brindan el máximo de temperatura de la hornilla. La idea es poder mediante el circuito eléctrico poner a trabajar una u otra o las dos resistencias en dependencia del alimento a cocinar. Esto lo hacía un botón mecánico que trae la hornilla pero se rompió y no hay remplazo.

Lo que me comenta del encendido de R2 es cierto, jajajaj, error de conexión, R2 se conectaría antes del interruptor de R1.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> controlar el encendido de las dos resistencias de esta hornilla lo que a la vez sería el control de temperatura puesto que podría trabajar cada una independientemente o ambas al mismo tiempo (máxima potencia).



Mínima potencia (en serie)
Una sola para media potencia (verificar que ambas sean iguales en Ohms)
Ambas en paralelo para máxima potencia.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 13, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> hasta el transformador y rectificador puede que sobren


¿Cómo hago esto? Quiero usar unos led para indicador del trabajo de cada resistencia (una para cada resistencia de la hornilla)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2021)

Que llaves o botoneras o relés de potencia tenés ?


----------



## El Comy (Oct 13, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que llaves o botoneras o relés de potencia tenés ?


Los relés son de UPS para computadoras y como los botones serán para excitar los relés, no sé si me servirán los que usa estas mismas fuentes (UPS)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2021)

Cuantos contactos , tensión de bobina ?


----------



## unmonje (Oct 13, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Cómo hago esto? Quiero usar unos led para indicador del trabajo de cada resistencia (una para cada resistencia de la hornilla)


Señor, para que no se le derrita NADA en instalaciones de potencia, lo que se usa para solucionarlo, son las llamadas *borneras de corte térmico,  * como la muestra . --> ver esto
*) Con estas borneras, usted no tendrá nada de que temer.
    De un lado, el calor  que viene de las resistencias se detiene, por la disipación que le provee el cerámico. del otro lado el cable estará normal.
 *) Ademas, las cocinas eléctricas, se cablean con hilo enfundado en SILICONA, para alta temperatura,  lo cual mejora la situación.
     ver  --> -ESTO
*) Por último, pero no menos importante, el toma corrientes donde se conecta, DEBE estar en perfecto estado de limpieza habitual ademas de exceder por lejos la potencia máxima de consumo.
Para resolver lo suyo de una vez ,  se usa --> ver esto   con esto otro --> ver imagen aqui

 Si usted hace todo esto, no va a tener mas problemas de ESTOS.   Despues si le gusta se puede dedicar a ponerle timers o termostatos a gusto. Abrazo

PD:  Tenga presente que si le pone electrónica a ESTO, el ruido eléctrico que se produce en las maniobras (chisporroteo), va a hacer que a menudo, todo haga cualquier cosa sin sentido.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 13, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuantos contactos , tensión de bobina ?



Estos son los que tengo...


----------



## paliz (Oct 13, 2021)

De poder hacerse, supongo que habría que implementar algún tipo de control tipo pwm con triacs.
Pero apartando lo anterior, te digo que eso es función del termostato, quien con el ciclo de dilatación y expansión térmica se encarga de mantener la resistencia eléctrica de la hornilla a una temperatura promedio.
Yo tengo una cocina de ese tipo de 2 hornillas, y la he reparado, de todo lo que pueda repararse allí, hasta he reparado cuando se quema la resistencia eléctrica (aunque en vano, porque a lo sumo me duran 2 semanas luego de la infructuosa reparación). 
Si la resistencia eléctrica no es el original de la cocina, en el mejor de los casos el repuesto te puede durar 4 meses.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 13, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Señor, para que no se le derrita NADA en instalaciones de potencia, lo que se usa para solucionarlo, son las llamadas *borneras de corte térmico,  * como la muestra . --> ver esto
> *) Con estas borneras, usted no tendrá nada de que temer.
> De un lado, el calor  que viene de las resistencias se detiene, por la disipación que le provee el cerámico. del otro lado el cable estará normal.
> *) Ademas, las cocinas eléctricas, se cablean con hilo enfundado en SILICONA, para alta temperatura,  lo cual mejora la situación.
> ...


Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones hermano pero acá en Cuba esas cosas no se ven, al menos donde vivo yo, por eso debemos inventar tanto, jajajaaa.


paliz dijo:


> te digo que eso es función del termostato,


Estas hornillas no traen esto.


----------



## paliz (Oct 13, 2021)

Que raro que no lo traiga. ¿y qué función cumple la perilla que se ve en la fotografía?


----------



## El Comy (Oct 13, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> PD: Tenga presente que si le pone electrónica a ESTO, el ruido eléctrico que se produce en las maniobras (chisporroteo), va a hacer que a menudo, todo haga cualquier cosa sin sentido.


Pensé que sería posible diseñar algo que resolviera el problema aunque en verdad me extrañó que nadie lo haya hecho acá, jajajaa


paliz dijo:


> Que raro que no lo traiga. ¿y qué función cumple la perilla que se ve en la fotografía?


Ésta cambiaba la alimentación DC a las dos resistencias, las ponía a trabajar individualmente y juntas las dos para máxima potencia.


----------



## J2C (Oct 13, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 272826
> Estos son los que tengo...


Esos relays no sirven, en Cuba la distribución de electricidad es 1*1*0 VCA y por lo tanto la "hornilla" (anafe electrico le decimos aquí) consume el doble de corriente respecto a distribución de 220 VCA.

Al menos deberían ser para 15 A ó 20 A que sería el ideal.



Salu2.-


----------



## paliz (Oct 13, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Ésta cambiaba la alimentación DC a las dos resistencias, las ponía a trabajar individualmente y juntas las dos para máxima potencia


Ok, ya entiendo la razón de porque se le quema la resistencia.

No creo que exista una forma (barata) que sustituya el termostato por vía electrónica.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 13, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Pensé que sería posible diseñar algo que resolviera el problema aunque en verdad me extrañó que nadie lo haya hecho acá, jajajaa
> 
> Ésta cambiaba la alimentación DC a las dos resistencias, las ponía a trabajar individualmente y juntas las dos para máxima potencia.


Para que la electrónica sea inmune a las descargas eléctricas (rayos, maniobras industriales o cualquier descarga importante ) , la electrónica cercana DEBE estar* ISO asilada* , en una pequeña jaula de FARADAY y relacionada con el exterior a traves de fotoacopladores, optotriacs, etc)
Se lo digo, porque he llorado por años con este tema y la solución es siempre la misma. ISOAISLAR EL CIRCUITO DE CONTROL. funciona aunque es bastante mas caro.


El Comy dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 272826
> Estos son los que tengo...


Lo que usted necesita para que sea seguro, es un *contactor*, no esos* relays* de juguete.
Yo lamento si no los consigue, pero no se va a la luna sin una nave.  --> ver esto  por favor.
Usted escribió que se cansó de que se le derrita todo y lo entiendo, es frustrante.
Bueno, se le derrite todo, porque no se usa lo* correcto. Eso es todo *

 Como usted ya sabe, la Física no cambia de un lugar a otro.
Disipar correctamente el calor de un cierto lugar dado, necesita ciertas condiciones físicas mínimas, que si no se cumplen  simplemente no se dá, No se puede hacer magia. Para decir una burrada, si se le derrite el enchufe, es razonable hasta ponerle un ventilador que lo refresque, es descabellado pero cumple con una condición física requerida.    

Si no consigue nada de tecnologia actual use esto, que nunca falla ni se derrite---> ver imagen aqui 
Conecta la cocina directamente a la red sin tomacorrientes, e interpone esta antigua llave que se consigue en cualquier ferreteria por pocos pesos y es eterna si se la mantiene limpia


----------

